# OK . . I'm officially a daffy duck!!



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have posted very little this week as I am soooo nervous about Carleys spay tomorrow! I went by the Vets on the way home from work to fill out paperwork and talk to the nurse. She is 22 and I have actually known her for quite a while (we went to church with her parents and she is a patient in our office as well). She is such a wonderful nurse and will be sleeping Carley tomorrow. While we were discussing the final details she looked at me, put her hand on my shoulder and said "Nanci . . Carley is really going to be fine, I'm going to take good care of her, I've booked her with my favorite Vet for surgery and I will be with her every minute, I will send you a text as soon as we are finished". Well . . . thats all it took . . The tears came and I couldnt talk for a few seconds!!!
I felt like an idiot!! She ran for a tissue and sat patiently. Then she said "I can tell you I have cried whenever I had my dogs spayed or neutered . . . every time! Wasent that so sweet of her?? I collected myself, thanked her very much and left.
The wierd thing is . . I was FINE with Sami . . handed him over very confidently!! I think its just that I know this will be a bit more invasive.
Ok . . . . I feel a little better now just talking about it, I am normally a very calm, collected person . . just a bit unnerved right now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You are definitely not a daffy duck at all - many of us absolutely relate to how you are feeling now and behaved at the vets - it is the worst if people are kind when you're feeling emotionally raw... I've blubbed far too often for all sorts of rediculous reasons just because some one has been kind....
Make sure you have some tissues in your pocket tomorrow and I am wishing you and Carley all the best for tomorrow and hope that she makes a speedy recovery.
Bless you!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

not daffy, they are our babies, and we love them, I knew if I dropped Lady off I would be a sack of tears, I kissed her and off she went in the car with hubby, I was nervous all day at work. 
We love them so much! it's not daffy at all, I am glad she was so sweet to you.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci it is so much more for girls than boys and I am still beside myself too. Amanda is so right. These are our fur babies and we adore them. Make sure you do lots of posting for support and to keep us updated. By the time Jake goes in next Friday you will be ready to support me  
Kisses to Carley xoxox


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey daffy. you not any different then any one else who loves there puppy with all there heart ,(read my little girl OK) ginger goes in on the 12 that is next week and i'm a nervous wreck, .i don't really want here to be there and do that ,but it has to be done ,,and my heart is breaking so much,and believe me i to feel like daffy,i guess we all go through it ,but why does it hurt so much to see my little girl hurting like that ,please let us all know how it all comes out ok good luck and hang in there...lumpy


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you so much . . you reallly have made me feel a bit better . . Marzi you actually made me laugh at the "bubbled" comment . . I love terminology I have never heard before! Mo . . Hubby is the one elected tomorrow . . I just can't do it. Donna . . I will definately post tomorrow . . this is my safe haven and I always come away feeling blessed. I have the camera ready if I have the heart to do it, also the onsies. Her favorite stuffed animal Buddy and her favorite blanket are ready to go with her, I sent Samis Monkey with him and Caitlin (same nurse) snapped a picture of Sami with Monkey propped up beside him as soon as he woke from the anesthesia. So sweet!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks Lumpy . . I am a nurse and you would think I could handle this, but it is much different when its your baby! Ginger is going in at 4 months old?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

no sweety she just turned 6 months old today, she had her blood test and she is all ready ,she goes in on the 12 of this month,,it is really killing me to take her there and leave her, they will call when i can pick her up .she is so sweet tonight she was sleeping on my stomach.and she look so wonderful there ,it is really breaking my heart,, well please let us know ok ,,lumpy


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

It's a girlie thing. 
Says he who sobbed for days when he lost Jack the spaniel.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is good to know that we are all so in touch with our emotions!
Better to have loved and lost, Kevin - so much better!

Nanci I'm thinking of you today and sending big hugs.

Carley sounds as if she will have the best possible care while she is at the vets...
Keep us posted.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Nanci, well I'm certainly a Daffy Duck along with you and the rest of the forum too! It isn't silly to be upset when we have to put our pets through things we can't explain to them. It's bad enough with children, but depending on their age we can explain things to them, and comfort them in a way we can't with animals. Mind you I've no doubt we all shed tears over them too when they can't see us!

Thinking about you and Carley today, I'm sure everything will be fine, and she'll be home soon xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci! I was exactly the same... When you have insight as a nurse and if your like me and research everything, it's pretty difficult to put yourself in the position. The most difficult thing for me was that I couldn't explain to Lola what was happening and to tell her she was going to feel uncomfortable and depressed, and also that the wee petal couldn't tell me how she was feeling. It does get better and the time flies! So many of our girls have been spayed recently, there's plenty of support here and it sounds like you have a great veterinary team there to help you also. Your baby will do great! They are troopers... I am a recovery room sister and dogs make better patients, that's for sure! Looking forward to hearing how it all went!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No don't be daft, definitely not a daffy duck (oh and here's me telling you not to be daft!!) In fact I welled up just reading your post imagining someone saying those things to me! Hope it all goes really well. I'm sure you'll keep us updated.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thinking of both you and Carley today Nanci :hug:

Let us know how you both get on .....

xxxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The nurse just called me and told me Carley is in recovery now and she did really well, no problems encounted at all so far! She said we could pick her up in 3 hrs if all goes well!!
My husband took her in early this morning and sent me a text (I'M at work . . right!) and he said Carley is shaking really bad, what do I do? Well . . pardon me . . but CRAP!!! Of cource the nurse in me kicked in again and I'm thinking . . OMG she didnt eat and did not have much water . . . is she having a sizure??? I was SOOOO upset . . had to go into the bathroom at work and was texting away . . . after about 4 questions and almost a nervous breakdown . . I decited it was because he took the back entrance and there were lots of dogs barking in crates and it just frightened her! HOLY MOLEY!!! 
Bless her . . the nurse came to the rescue again!!! She tracked my husband down since he was not actually where he should have been, and took Carley from him and said "Shes gonna be just fine, call Nanci and tell her shes with me". I have plans to buy that Angel Nurse a gift card for a wonderful dinner out for herself and her husband!! She has been so precious and sensitive to my feelings and million questions! Thank God there are wonderful people like that left in the world. I will post when we pick her up!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww, glad she did so well, look forward to an update later. 

btw, I blubbed all the way home after dropping Coco off, you just love her that's all x

The vets and nurses there sound so lovely, Sounds like Carley was in loving hands all the way.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad to hear it all went well Nanci, what a lovely vet nurse. Wishing Carley a speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah im so glad all is well Nanci and you're girl is being well looked after 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Phew!
Glad to hear that Carley is doing well so far.
... Just as well you love your husband!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

(((HUG))) to Carley and Nanci. Glad to hear she came through well. Looking forward to hearing she is home safe with her mom.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww bless you Nanci, I hope carley makes a speedy recovery and so glad everything went well  what a lovely nurse, so sweet! It's a big thing and its lovely when someone appreciates how difficult it is to leave our babies! Jasper will be having his hernia repaired when he is neutered, dreading it! I'm really hoping his hernia doesn't get worse, I'm not ready to take my baby yet!!!  hugs to you and carley  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all so very much for you kind words! It is all so comforting for me.
We picked Carley up 2 hrs ago and it has been quite chaotic. I am so lost at this! She had on a onsie from the Vet, but peed on it immediatly when she saw us! (Happy pee ) So she needed out immediatly and did a pee and HUGH poo!! (sorry so graphic) which was pleasing to me! I gave her a very small meal of chicken, rice and yogurt, which she gobbled down and a little water, fresh onsie and sleep for 1 hr. Out to pee again (shes walking very gingerly). I just fed her another small meal (gobbled again) a little more water and she is chewing on her favorite bone right now. She has very sleepy eyes, but is not seeming but a little uncomfortable, does not want to be picked up as I think this pulls her incision. The Vet met with me and said there are no external stitches to chew (Whew) . . all are internal, and incision is fairly small. So just keep onsie on to keep her from licking, which she has had no interest in so far. I will sleep with her tonight wherever she wants!!
The problem has been Sami. He is being fairly gentle, keeps sniffing her and very interested in her in general. He will put his bum in the air and we call him off cause this means "I want to play". So its a game of distracting him and keeping her from jumping! So far overall better than I expected really! She is a real trooper, no crying, just a few grunts of discomfort. I have pain pills I can start in the morning, but overall she seems quite well. Thank you all so much, I have only now realized how comforting words of encouragment and hugs delivered are! Thanks so much.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

keven,, it sounds just like me when i had to put my cocker buffy down because she had cushing disease,both me and my wife cried all night.it was the worse thing i ever had to do in my life ,,but now we have ginger and she was put here on earth just to make me and my wife happy and that she does every day, lumpy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nanci, very pleased that she is home and coping - and that you are doing such a wonderful job of looking after her. I hope you have a good night's sleep - where ever that is!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah so glad everything is going so well Nanci ... 

Carley couldn't have anyone better looking after her and I'm sure Sami will soon get the message to take it easy with her. 

I hope you both get a good nights sleep and Carley feels a bit more like herself in the morning.

I think the onesie played a big part in Molly's recovery... I think it acted like a thunder shirt on her!!!  As soon as we put it on she'd stand stalk still and wouldn't move!! She was honestly so quiet and I do wonder whether it was a factor... However it did stop her jumping up so much. 

She's definitely not a lover of clothes... Unlike her mum!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you, we had a great night! She was out for nine early and actually took herself (for the first time ever) and her stuffed animal Buddy to bed in her crate at 9:30! I was in her room until 1am, could not sleep . . so I went to bed myself. I got up at 6am and she was still in the same position! She is quite sore and walks bow legged! We went out for a pee and had breakfast, She gobbled 1/2 scrambled egg, rice, chicken and yogurt. I gave her a fresh chew and she is happy chewing beside me now.
Sami is a bit sulky . . pouting actually! He is used to a romp in the morning, so as soon as hubby gets up I will see if he will take him for a long walk for some individual attention. Her incision looks good and all seems very well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad Carley is doing so well! She will be up and about in no time.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley yesterday . . out cold!







Carley today "spooning" with her fav toy Buddy







Snuggling in her bed with Buddy







Still has "anesthesia eyes"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless her with her Buddy! Poor puppy, looks as if she has got herself comfortable and doesn't want to move too much. sensible pup!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She does love her Buddy dog Marzi! Just gave her a pain pill as she was wanting to roughhouse a bit with Sami, hopefully she will sleep a while.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw Nanci I am so pleased Carley is home and doing really well...you are doing a wonderful job nursing her better :hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you so much Sam . . it's wierd how helpless I feel . . just going by instinct and all the wonderful previous post op entries have helped me sooo much! Thank you all for the words of wisdom!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I shall be re-reading all these threads in January when it is my turn!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad all is continuing to go well Nanci ... 
I'm sure you're relieved that its done now.

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Carley is such a sweetheart!! She looks so cute in that onesie, bless her. Buddy is obviously a great comfort to her.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Nanci she is gorgeous, glad it all went ok. I expect the hard part will be keeping her calm now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Carley is beautiful Nanci. She does look so much like my mom's penny  I am glad she is doing well. I hope the vet will let us leave Jake's puppy with him next week as he has to stay over night.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Carley is soo cute! How adorable, I bet she is getting lots of love and attention, bless her heart! My daughter and her friend have just gone ahhhhhhh.....sooo... Cuuuute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna . . you must beg them for Jake to have his puppy!! She adores him, takes him to bed at night, and will not get out of her crate in the morning without lugging him out too!! She is doing very well, is eating well, doing business outside well and sleeping in between. The doorbell just rang and she was up like a bolt of lightning and barking! I feel so much better for her now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Carley is a strong little girl. Comes from having an older brother.  
I talked to the vet today when they called to confirm. They said he can bring it, but it may get lost. Puppy is to important to him to ever lose but I will be sending one of his other pals.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanci..so glade every thing went so well. she will be up and about in no time and every thing will be great,,NOOOW.i have to go through it next wed the 12th,i'm just like you sweety a nervous wreck. .i wish it was all over all ready..i just can't stand to see my girl hurting ,it makes me hurt also. ok glade you are all well now ...lumpy


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Carley looks like a little angel Nanci 

Hope she's still doing so well 

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

AWWWHHH . . thank you all so much! Thank God for a support system here!! We had a MAD evening! She had been napping a lot of the day, so in the evening they wanted to "Rough House!" I was so exhausted trying to catch one or the other from running, jumping and pouncing on one another. I took Sami in another room for a brush and he had several matts to work out, so more struggling and wressling a 25 lb poo! THEN he was really ticked off! SO more running and knocking her over! I finally put her to bed and she cried for 20 minutes . . never done that before . . got her up and took her out for a pee, then back to bed, more crying . . I just gutted it out and went to bed myself as it hurts my heart to hear her.
This morning she seems fine, ate well and did business outside. NOW the forcast is for 2 days of rain! OH my mercy . . glad when this next week is over, I remember several people saying day 3 is the worst . . its day 3 . . WAHHHH.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Fingers crossed that day three won't be bad.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Nanci said:


> AWWWHHH . . thank you all so much! Thank God for a support system here!! We had a MAD evening! She had been napping a lot of the day, so in the evening they wanted to "Rough House!" I was so exhausted trying to catch one or the other from running, jumping and pouncing on one another. I took Sami in another room for a brush and he had several matts to work out, so more struggling and wressling a 25 lb poo! THEN he was really ticked off! SO more running and knocking her over! I finally put her to bed and she cried for 20 minutes . . never done that before . . got her up and took her out for a pee, then back to bed, more crying . . I just gutted it out and went to bed myself as it hurts my heart to hear her.
> This morning she seems fine, ate well and did business outside. NOW the forcast is for 2 days of rain! OH my mercy . . glad when this next week is over, I remember several people saying day 3 is the worst . . its day 3 . . WAHHHH.


I know exactly how you feel Nanci! Meadow was a nightmare, she wanted to play with Jenna from the time she came home from the vet. She was 5.85 kg then and Jenna is just under 15kg. Their favourite game had been 'let's roll the puppy around the patio/lounge/ kitchen/hall' and Meadow was hell bent on playing it, I was hell bent on stopping it  

On top of that it rained pretty well the whole of the first week. When she did get into the garden she mountaineered into the compost bag, and after that dug furiously in a flower bed she'd taken a particular fancy to. Note onesie in attached photo! Her stitches were under there!! However, despite the mayhem we all survived, and she is absolutely fine. I was a nervous wreck, and Jenna was simply bemused by the whole state of affairs.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Meadow!
Poor Carley and Sami - it is tough!
A nice stag bar or equivalent might distract them from chewing and chasing each other.
I took Kiki out in the car on errands and she enjoyed looking out of the window.
And we did go out on lead walks, even in the rain!!
Every day you get through is one day closer to her being all better!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That picture of Meadow sums it all up perfectly!!! That is priceless for sure!!!!! She is fully awake now and bounding around like a terror!!! I thought the pain pills would maybe put her out, but I think they mask the discomfort and she is like a locomotive!! Between pulling them apart and snapping and unsnapping onsies for toilet I was exhausted this morning, so OH said "Go take a long shower, I will watch her", so I did! Refreshing . . then I went out for an hr and shopped for groceries. When I came home I took Sami for a long walk . . so hopefully we will nap out for a while! Marzi . . while I was out I bought 2 large bones to hopefully occupy them this evening during their monster time!! Roll on 1 more week!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Only just caught up with your thread Nanci! All sounds like a bit of a challenge with two! So glad it all went well with Carley. Will take lots of notes for Honey's turn! I've also got the challenge of letting her have a season first as well! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah Nanci I love your daffy duckness. So glad Carley's operation went well and she's bouncing back to good health. Sounds quite exhausting in your house  roll on next week.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats funny Jane! I really wanted to avoid that season thing! Overall she has done really fantastic . . Honey will do just fine in herself, it will be Biscuit to police!! Sami has been just oblivious to leaving her alone . . just wants to play as usual!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Julie . . she has done really well . . shes a little trooper for sure . . still walks gingerly, but for the most part full on!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

nanci, me think you need some time off to relax, Haa Haa.let me ask you how much does carley weight and what size onesie did you get for her,i got some this week but they were way to small,i could get some idea from that when i buy the next ones .glade all is well...and try to get some time out ok you need it,,,Lumpy


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lumpy . . . . Carley weighs 14lbs. She seems quite small to me, but Sami is 25lbs!! I bought her the 18 to 24 months size and they fit perfect. Just a tiny bit big which is what you would want so they do not pull on her tummy. She does not love it, but will tolerate it. I cut out a little hole in the rear for her tail to stick out. They came 4 to a pack which was perfect for us. I put one on her every day the week before her spay for an hour or so just to get her used to the idea, didnt want any more surprizes for her on spay day! This has been a perfect idea for her as when I unsnap it for her to go outside, I roll it up on top and bottom so it wont drag on the ground or get wet, kinda looks like a T-shirt. She will lick when it is off, so will probably be in use for about another week or so. Hope you can take the others back and just do an exchange.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

nanci..that is all most exactly what ginger weighs,so it will be fine ,why do you think she is small ginger is the same as her..yes the ones i got were 4 in a pack also i did not even try them on her they looked to small. i have a friend of mine m who's daughter just had a baby i will give then to her she can use them for sure,thank you so much for all your help,and remember take some time off ok..Lumpy


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

ha ha Lumpy . . You are so funny! Carley still has growing to do, Sami weighed 17lbs. at 6 months and at 8 months he weighed 21 lbs . . at 10 months 25 lbs which I hope he maintains!! So Carley and Ginger still have some growing to do . . I hope she does not go over 18-20 lbs at the most. I would like for her to be just a bit smaller than Sami, but will take whatever genetics and nature decides!! lol


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes she will probably be a little smaller,cause the she is usually smaller than the he. oh ginger love me very much now ,,to day i got her a frozen beef bone,she never had one ,and oh boy did she ever like that,,and in the mean time wed is getting closer and closer ,and i hate it ,,,Lumpy


----------

